# 75 days later



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

So, on Jan 31 2007, my ball python ate his first meal at his new home.
and on April 15th, better known as tax day, my ball python ate again.

It was a total of 75 days with out eating, i kept trying once a week, and today to ate it right away.
I also saw that he did a complete and perfect shed. So maybe thats why he didn't want to eat, was getting ready to shed. I don't know, but i am glad he shed, and it looks good and clean and whole.

Just thought i would give you a lil update.
now i am not worrying about him not eating


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Good to hear, its always a load off your shoulders


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

was he wc?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

good news is always nice to hear.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

they said he was CB but i cant prove it either way.
he is all fine now, looks great, acting great. I will try to feed him in a week and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

glad to hear that it ate a meal finally


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not too surprising that it went so long without a meal. Those are cooler months and ball pythons often go off of feed during them. But it's awesome that you have it eating again.

Are you still doing live food?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

never did live food.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool. For some reason I thought you had. Sorry about that. There were a few people who got ball python's around the same time and I couldn't remember who was the one who fed live food when the snake had been previously accepting f/t. I think it was on another site I'm a part of.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i had a ball python that didnt eat for a year at a time, it seemed as tho it wasnt even hungry, i tried everythin, then it finally started eating


----------

